# Stupid kids



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

So some idiots decided that the State Forest land along the Boardman River was their personal playground and took the time to build a little bike jump for their toys. I haven't personally seen it yet but it will not last long. Local LEO and DNR are all over it.

View attachment 226192


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

They should just leave it for awhile and let the problem sort itself out...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

How about, just kids. Wouldn't mind being one again. I could make it!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

SJC said:


> They should just leave it for awhile and let the problem sort itself out...


Yes, very likely natural selection would take place.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, that would be fun as a kid. I am sure they didn't think they were doing damage. I see some engineers in the making!

I have seen tower blinds made of wood on state land the DNR did nothing about. of course, they didn't do anything about the cormorants until they were in Lake Erie (where the money is...)


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> How about, just kids. Wouldn't mind being one again. I could make it!


Actually I found out this was made by adults in their 30s. Sure it looks fun but you just built that there. Since they are grown men they should fully understand and have the means to pay the fines from the tickets they will get.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Heard a story from a local up on the White R. this year about a man who built a ramp and tried to jump the White in his corvette in the 80's. As the local legend goes, "he had about 16 beers in 'em!". Landed in the middle of the river with his 'vette and busted his hip.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

That's actually pretty sweet. Lol


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd launch it..


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd go for it too. Looks like fun


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

the zipline adds to many a persons' river experience


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

AdamBradley said:


>


This was great lol


----------



## Steve Y (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds like some people forgot when they were young. Looks likes fun. Happy jumping


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess im missing the big issue here really what is it hurting even if it falls apart and ends up in the river just more structure.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

The picture doesn't look too bad... just a few posts sitting on the river bottom.

The question that occurs to me is how did they get all that lumber down to the river?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

krackshot said:


> I guess im missing the big issue here really what is it hurting even if it falls apart and ends up in the river just more structure.


I am sure your wife would feel the same way if the neighbor's dogs left big piles in her flower beds. It's just fertilizer, right?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes it does look fun. Yes someone put some time in to build this. But this issue is where it is. Stateland. Also on a natural river. Big no no. You just can't go and build whatever you want wherever you want.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks cool n fun,but old man winter will put a stop to it. then it will be junk or structure.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

krackshot said:


> I guess im missing the big issue here really what is it hurting even if it falls apart and ends up in the river just more structure.



I agree. In fact I'm planning to build a wood bridge across the Big Manistee a hundred yards below Tippy next Spring. Tired of having to drive all the way around just to switch sides.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

^^^^^lol let us know how that works out for ya


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

jatc said:


> I agree. In fact I'm planning to build a wood bridge across the Big Manistee a hundred yards below Tippy next Spring. Tired of having to drive all the way around just to switch sides.


Use wolmanized lumber so it lasts longer.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jatc said:


> I agree. In fact I'm planning to build a wood bridge across the Big Manistee a hundred yards below Tippy next Spring. Tired of having to drive all the way around just to switch sides.


How much to cross? And can I fish from the bridge?


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Use wolmanized lumber so it lasts longer.


Wolmanized! Ha!  Haven't heard that in a ***** age!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

TK81 said:


> How much to cross? And can I fish from the bridge?



Well, since it IS public land, I can't really stop anyone from using it or fishing off of it. I was thinking about maybe offering rides across it with my Gator though for those that don't like to walk. I'm thinking like $3.00 each way or something like that. Maybe trade a ride for a beer or whatever is the hot fly that morning, spawn bags, salmon ripper spinners, etc.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I don't know what it would cost. But have you considered making a ferry of sorts? You could transport fishermen, atv's/utv's etc across the river. A bridge might require more maintenance.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh man this is getting good.. Lmao
What if a huge hole formed behind the structure and you caught the fattest trout of your life there?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I had read that it had already been removed as of last week, but that was on facebook posted by someone who sounded as if they had been involved in the actual construction.

J-


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

There's a creek behind a skatepark in Dearborn that many people have tried jumping. A few people have made it across and crashed, more people landing in the water, one person has landed and rode away. It's about a 50 foot gap.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

That was sick..


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

frenchriver1 said:


> I am sure your wife would feel the same way if the neighbor's dogs left big piles in her flower beds. It's just fertilizer, right?


Apples and oranges bro!


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> There's a creek behind a skatepark in Dearborn that many people have tried jumping. A few people have made it across and crashed, more people landing in the water, one person has landed and rode away. It's about a 50 foot gap.


Was that behind Refuge?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

lancenelson said:


> Was that behind Refuge?


No, behind transition ramp park on van born off Woodward


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> Apples and oranges bro!


Don't think so. Some things are just not right.

Your private property is "violated" by the neighbor's dog and your wife is righteously upset.

Public property is all of ours, and those who think they have the right to put up some kind of half assed toy are ignorant and self centered. If it was private farm pond OK, but public property belongs to all of us, and who the hell thinks they can just make it their private playground with crap structures is wrong. From some of the posts here it appears some members have a stilted sense of the appropriate use of public property like the builders of that eyesore.

There are designated areas of public property for all for such things as trail riding, but that does not give the users the right to cut trees or set unauthorized fires or leave trash for someone else to pick up. If true sportsmen don't respect the environment and leave it essentially unadulterated then we are lost.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> There's a creek behind a skatepark in Dearborn that many people have tried jumping. A few people have made it across and crashed, more people landing in the water, one person has landed and rode away. It's about a 50 foot gap.


We used to jump the Rouge at Ford Field park in Dearborn when we were kids. You either made it or you ate it, there was no middle ground lol. I was prob 50/50 on the ol' Mongoose back in the day.

J-


----------

